# trackless sidewalk machines



## snowblower50 (Mar 2, 2001)

I need information about using trackless sidewalk machines or other high speed types similar units.Want to buy a used unit but it must have hydro or automatic tranny.Will use to cover alarge distance along two main roads.I don't want to trailer it all nite. Thanks.

snowblower50


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

We have a 2001 tranckless mt, with a snowblower, sweeper, and sander. Total cost was 60K, when we bought it new. They work very well, however if you are looking at a used model that is older than an 1985, we found that parts were almost impossible to find.

Geoff


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I have a new MT5 Trackless on order and it will be delivered 1st of Nov. Most everything you want to know is on the website. I don't know where your from, and I don't have an 800 # but the factorys # is (519) 688-0370 The MT5 is full hydrostatic with a 2 speed reduction gearbox with a neutral ( good if you ever have ot tow it) top speed is about 18 MPH.
The main reason I chose trackless over Holder is the Trackless is made in Canada, and uses common North American parts, Dana 60 axles Cummins diesel, eaton 33 hydrostatic etc., if you can find a used one, parts and repair is usually around the corner, and at reasonable prices.

Billhttp://www.tracklessvehicles.com


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

I realize it isn't a trackless vehicle, but you may want to look at the Bombardier SW48.

I haven't tried one out myself, but I did see one in action clearing sidewalks off .... The little bugger really moves.

I think that the Bombardier SW48 would be a lot better for the narrower walks, where the MT Trackless or the Holder would be great for larger, wider walks.

Thats just my opinion...


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

I am good friends with a few guys who work for the board of ed and they say that that is the best purchase the department has made in equipment. They have one with a finish mower, snow plow, fisher tailgate spreader mounted, and a snow blower. That thing is amazing in what a good job it does. 


Jay


----------



## snowblower50 (Mar 2, 2001)

thanks guys for your help, I think after reading the thread under gator snow removal that I will wait and see how long it takes bobcat to come out with their new unit called the toolcat. I went to the bobcat dealer this am to inquire about same. Not much info TOP SECRET. If I find a used sw48 will go with that for this season.

If some one knows of one, please e-mail me at [email protected]. Or post on this thread.

Thanks again. Snowblower50

:waving:


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

You might want to look into a Holder.I have never owned either, so I can't say whaat eaches capabilities are but they are some what similar in design.I did not see a location on your profile so I do n't know how much snow you get.The cost diff is fairly signifigant between the two but if you were in an area that had a fairly signifigant snow fall per year the bigger machine might be worth the money. http://www.holder.on.ca/


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The Trackless is the MUCH more powerful machine 110 vs 80 HP,
plus the Trackless is build here and the Holder is German made.
So parts are a lot cheaper, and more readly availible, nice to know in the middle of a snow storm that you can call your NAPA dealer for parts, and I know (from experience) I can call my NAPA dealer at 6 am on a weekend and get the part I need ( but couldn't pay for it till Monday, what a shame!)

Bill


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

*sidewalks*

I HAVE CONTRACTS FOR SIDEWALKS IN CANADA. THE HOLDER IS NOT THE MACHINE,THE TRACKLESS OR THE BOMBARDIER ARE.I HAVE 2 TRACKLESS AND THREE BOMBRDIER BM-50.THE HOLDER HAS LESS POWER ,PARTS ARE HARD TO GET GERMANY VERSUS,MONTREAL OR ONTARIO FOR ME,DEALERS THAT IS MOST PARTS I GET AT LOCAL PARTS STORE.THE NEW TOOLCAT IS IMPRESSIVE AND HALF THE $$$$OF A TRACKLESS. I HAVE 3 BOBCATS WITH BLOWERS WHICH ARE NICE BUT SLOW TO TRANSPORT,VERSUS OTHERS WILL 18 MPH,THE BOBCATS ARE LESS EXPENSIVE CHOICE BUT PLOWS SHOULD BE INSTALLED VERSUS BUCKETS OR BLOWERS.A BOBCAT WILL NOT SALT AND PLOW AS USUALLY THIS MEANS DOUBLE THE TIME ,WHILE THE OTHERS WILL DO BOTH..........


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Welcome to plowsite snow white, but please lose the caps. Its condsidered shouting. :waving:


----------



## snow white (Aug 18, 2003)

thanx for the tip,nice site


----------



## werty (Sep 1, 2005)

*i need a bm50*

snow white would you be interested in selling your bm50s

if you would be please email me at [email protected]


----------

